# Code for laparoscopic omentectomy with peritoneal nodule biopsy.



## LissaBridget (Sep 1, 2015)

For a lap omentectomy with peritoneal nodule biopsy I have a feeling I have to go with unlisted but wondering if others agree or can suggest something else. Thanks!


----------



## DLS5697 (Sep 2, 2015)

*unlisted*

Unlisted yes would be my answer 49329

Denise


----------

